# Questions about PID, please help =(



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

I have been wondering whether or not to do a PID on my gaggia classic. I have seen this steaming power, but doesn't it burn up the boiler because no new water is added to the boiler while the existing water is boiling out to produce steam??

as shown in this video.






Is that not an ironic situation here?

So the overall question, what kind of PID should I have for an espresso machine? What instructions should it be given in order to give good espresso results and maintaining the machine as well, so as not to destroy it.

Anyone can give me an answer?

I would be very thankful for that and might end up deciding to get a PID sorted out.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The first video is showing the machine steaming for over 5 mins. In reality you would never need to steam for that long in one go so boiler burn up would not be an issue.

With the Classic, you'd only ever make two milk based drinks at a time otherwise you'd lose the quality of the crema so you'd be going from coffee brewing (depleting and refilling the boiler) to steaming and back again.

I don't really have any experience with PIDs so perhaps someone that does can say more empirically than me but I have the impression you can't go far wrong with the PIDs from Auber.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes, it seems so that way. I wonder if someone is crazy enough to steam 5L of milk under that steam pressure. haha, i mean no disrespect, but it's just seems like a major uplift to another level of coffee craze.

True enough, classic can only brew two shots at a time, and might need to wait for a while before brewing again.

But PID from auber is priced at around £150, aren't they a bit expensive? I mean considering a lot of people who DIY themselves like the other thread which I just started for a possible mod for gaggia classic.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes Auber PIDs are for people who are not very handy with electronics!

The Classic has a small boiler so I have found that actually it's not SO bad unless you need to make coffee for 6 or more people. It just means people get coffees two at a time.

Because the boiler is small it heats up quickly and you can cool it down quickly too after steaming by running water through it.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Yup, they sure do know how to earn some cash.

Well, I guess patience is the key to brewing espresso for a single boiler machine. Can't afford much yet. So starting small, just like everyone else did.

Just that I wish I can install temperature display just so that I know when to brew and when to heat up the boiler. I think touching is out of the option, don't wanna scorch my fingers before I am ever gonna be done with coffee. haha


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought one of these: *http://tinyurl.com/o2cd4vu* and did the cup temp reading to get a more accurate temperature.

Now I make amazing coffee on my Classic after i warm it up for 25 seconds first!!!


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

DISCLAIMER: Please note this is just an opinion based on observation of the design of the Gaggia heating element.

IMO the issue of a burning boiler is not so prominent on the Gaggia as the heating elements are external to the boiler and in direct contact with it. Therefore what heats the water is the boiler itself which in turn is heated by the elements. For this reason even if the boiler is empty it would still act as a heat diffuser for the heating elements.

In contrast, the Rancilio Silvia (and most other machines) heat the water with an element that is internal to the boiler and designed to be immersed in water. If the boiler is allowed to run dry there is nothing to stop the element overheating and burning out.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ivan,

If you aren't very good with electronics and stuff I would suggest just spending time getting to know your machine, try leaving it on all day if you are in the house, the temperature will be more stable that way, or try switching it on an hour in advance of use so everything has a chance to come up to temperature fully( you could do this remotely with a Belkin Wemo or with a digital timer plug that has events per day programming capability).

Put the money you would save from not buying a PID to one side in a "future upgrade" fund and try maybe adding a little to this each week, one guy I used to know would put the money he "saved" on each coffee over buying from a coffeeshop in a jar he kept by the machine and it soon mounted up and paid for an upgrade or 2 . I have never seen the need to add a PID to my Classic, if I ever do it would be just for the hell of it because I wanted to.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Hhmmm, good advise, CharlieJ, I am so sorry that I did not see this thread being updated. I am such an idiot to lost track of my own threads. I am just gonna mod the OPV on the Gaggia Classic since one of the forum members is generous enough to borrow the pressure gauge around for anyone who need it. I guess that's about all the mods that I should do with my Classic. I realised that I have developed quite a bit of fond towards my Classic as if it's a she and I am gonna marry her. Hahahah...Just joking.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

We all get fond of our machines, I'm sure I'll be sad in some way when it's time for mine to go as I need the space and the money. The Classic has taught me a lot in my time with it but when an opportunity like I had to buy the Sage crops up just as I had a bit of a windfall Carpe Diem has to be the motto.


----------

